# Glo Fish With Missing Tail



## Curious1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello-I have six glo fish and I noticed tonight that two of them have tails that are missing! They look tattered like it is a fin rot or something is eating their tail fins. I have a community tank and the other four seem to be fine so I'm not sure what is going on. I would think if something else were attacking them they would be attacking all of the glo fish or if it was some kind of tail rot they would all have it but only two do. I am a beginner so I really don't know much about this. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

What else is in the tank, when was the last time you added livestock to the tank?


----------



## Curious1 (Oct 6, 2009)

It is a 29 gallon tank. I have watched it for days and hours on end while I'm watching TV and I've never seen any other fish chasing them. They are very fast fish any way. I have what are supposed to be all community tank fish. I have Cardinal Tetras, Corydoras Catfish, small Comet Goldfish, Platy and African Dwarf Frog which is very timid and hides most of the time. I think I found the culprit. First of all I noticed that the comet goldfish's tail was also ragged! Then I noticed the male Platy nipping at the glo fish and gold fish. I read they are very peaceful community tank fish but that doesn't seem to be the case with this one. I just caught him and took him out and put him in a bowl and will attempt to take him back to the pet store tomorrow. In the meantime do you think my fish will recover now that he is out of the tank? Any suggestions for what I might get to replace him?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

hmm thats interesting to see the platy doing it i figured it would be the comet since they are well know for doing just that. they should be just fine and should recover, if i was you a might pick up some Melafix as a bacterial infection is very likely right now


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Yea You Shouldnt Worry Too Much About The Tail. Try To Get Some Meds To Help It Recover Ok!


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

TheAquaExpert said:


> Yea You Shouldnt Worry Too Much About The Tail. Try To Get Some Meds To Help It Recover Ok!


*
thanks this thread helped me as well.*

i couldnt help but noticed you capitalized the first letter in every word..

lol made me laugh


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You can get a floating breeder box, up the heat in the tank a few degrees and treat the tank with salt, not marine salt but aquarium salt or epsom salt if you are cheap like me.

It cures alot from tail rot/fin rot to swim bladder disorder.

Melafix isnt always the easy fix.


----------

